# shower hot and cold problems



## chris1281982 (Oct 27, 2007)

Everytime that I take a shower and I want the water to be warmer, I will turn back on the cold water, but everytime that I would do that a brief period of cold water will run through then the water will water back up again.

Thanks for the help

Chris


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Chris:
That is an unusual occourance. I usually put my hand on the shower head to keep from freezing or scalding the more tender parts.
Both hot and cold should be connected to a 1/2" line and thus have equal pressure on them. It may have something to do with the distance from the water heater or you have a mixing valve that works a little different.
Glenn


----------



## Hube (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi chris; your question cannot be properly answered because the description of the problem is about as clear as MUD 

Why not take a little more time and explain more fully what actually is taking place.


----------

